# Does staining work?



## jbg230 (Mar 7, 2017)

As opposed to dyeing a blank under pressure, does staining the blank just prior to CA or oil finish allow a light colored wood look like a dark colored wood?  Can I make maple or poplar look like cherry or teak?
What combinations of stain and wood do others feel works the best?
Thanks.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 7, 2017)

Staining will change the color of wood. There are all kinds of  stain. They stain wood all the time making various furniture, boxes and shelves and many other things. a pen blank is just a piece of wood. Trial an error are the only way to achieve the color you desire. No need to dye under pressure. Just turn to desired size and stain and wait till dry and then top coat. May have to seal the wood because some stains may not play well with CA. Every piece of wood will stain differently so be aware of this. Also how far up the grit ladder you go will affect stain absorbtion. Practice and play.


----------



## lorbay (Mar 7, 2017)

I stain my work all the time. Not just pens but other stuff I turn as well. You can get some pretty neat affects.  
Lin


----------



## jbg230 (Mar 7, 2017)

Well John, I knew that would be your response   I was trying to find some shortcuts, but I don't mind experimenting.  There's a lumber shop near me that sells little packets of stain for a quarter each.  I guess walking my own path is the best way to learn, so I'll let you know how it goes. 
Jake


----------



## dogcatcher (Mar 7, 2017)

Staining and dyeing wood is a long term learning experience even if you are only wanting to scratch the surface of the possibilities.  2 of the sources are the pipemakers and the American long rifle builders.  Then you have the luthiers and other musical instrument makers.  Search starburst effect for guitars.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 7, 2017)

jbg230 said:


> Well John, I knew that would be your response   I was trying to find some shortcuts, but I don't mind experimenting.  There's a lumber shop near me that sells little packets of stain for a quarter each.  I guess walking my own path is the best way to learn, so I'll let you know how it goes.
> Jake




The thing is a question like this is so broad and there is no definite answer. Dyeing wood and staining wood are basically the same but also different. My point was you do not need pressure to change the color of wood. As I said each piece of wood will accept the same dye or stain differently and may look different. You can mix dyes and stains to achieve different looks. You can mix stains with dyes and achieve different looks. You can take a dye or stain and dillute it and make it achieve a different look. Time left on can change the look.  Finishing is a craft in itself. It is part of woodworking that can make or break a piece that you spent lots of time making.

Short cuts I have none for you. sorry.

Just to touch a little more on your question, of course your lighter woods such as aspen maple of all varieties, holly pine, sap woods of many different varieties of woods,  have more appeal to change colors but you can do it also with darker woods. You can take woods like walnut and other darker woods and use wood bleach and drain some of the color out to achieve a different look. Remember if you are trying to mimic a wood species,grain is a factor to consider also.


----------



## jbg230 (Mar 7, 2017)

John, your wisdom and experience is always appreciated.  I'll now work to develop my own.  

BTW, I moved from NJ to Kansas City a few years ago.  Don't miss the tolls or traffic, but I wish I was there so I could visit with you and pick up some more pearls and inspiration. 

Thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 7, 2017)

jbg230 said:


> John, your wisdom and experience is always appreciated.  I'll now work to develop my own.
> 
> BTW, I moved from NJ to Kansas City a few years ago.  Don't miss the tolls or traffic, but I wish I was there so I could visit with you and pick up some more pearls and inspiration.
> 
> Thanks for setting me straight.




Hey Jake no setting anyone straight. I just pointed out a few things. You do acquire more when you do your own experimenting. Heck I am always experimenting. I found I could take the clothes dye Rit and mix with alcohol and make all kinds of neat colors. I used those on some birdhouse ornaments made from burl maples. 

I hear you about the tolls, traffic and high taxes. That is why so many people leave this state. It is changing in many neighborhoods. Good luck.


----------



## donstephan (Mar 7, 2017)

Some woods take a dye or stain very evenly, some do not ("blotching").  Dyes are very finely ground, so fine that the color actually an penetrate into the wood.  Stains may be just pigment, or a combination of some dye and some pigment.  Pigments are larger particles that sit on top of the wood, so a drying binder is needed to keep the pigment in place - linseed oil is a very common binder.  Because they penetrate the wood, dyes do not obscure the figure and character of wood the way a dark stain, or multiple applications of a light stain, can.  Because they penetrate, a dye can be used on wood that has been planed or sanded to a very fine grip.  Because they need to be trapped on the surface until the binder dries, some stains suggest not sanding beyond 150 or 180 grit. 

By all means experiment on scrap wood.


----------



## magpens (Mar 7, 2017)

I have stained maple pen blanks red or green and then applied CA. . Works !
I used water-based stain from LeeValley.com


----------



## Skie_M (Mar 8, 2017)

What about using "furniture repair kit" type stain repair markers?


----------



## eharri446 (Mar 8, 2017)

There is a large color palette available using Transtint wood dyes which can be found at Rockler or Woodcraft.


----------



## Rick_G (Mar 8, 2017)

I've used aniline stains designed for dissolving in water and used alcohol instead.  Seems to work well for me, dries faster and doesn't raise the grain like water would and works well with my CA finish.  Since DNA is difficult to find here in Canada I use Isopropyl that I get at my local farm store.  Label says it's 99% pure and seems to work well for shellac or anything else I've tried it with.  Much cheaper as well.


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Mar 8, 2017)

Bob Flexner "Understanding Wood Finishing" can be had from EBay for about $6. I recommend getting a copy, it will save you a lot of headaches. The best part is the myths in finishing that he explains away. There is nothing in there on super glue finishes. 

There is no truth in advertising for finish. 

Wood is wood so what works on an expensive piece of furniture will work on a free wood pen blank.  Heck even a pop sickle stick if you are bored. 






Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## farmer (Mar 8, 2017)

*Staining*



jbg230 said:


> As opposed to dyeing a blank under pressure, does staining the blank just prior to CA or oil finish allow a light colored wood look like a dark colored wood?  Can I make maple or poplar look like cherry or teak?
> What combinations of stain and wood do others feel works the best?
> Thanks.



I use a black magic marker .   the  ink will bleeds or runs .
There is allot of info on staining wood on you tube .
And there is allot of info on dying or staining or coloring veneers on you tube .

My first coat of CA  I don't touch the wood with  the paper towel I use to apply the CA finish as its turning because it will smear the ink .


----------

